# group on yahoo



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Loom_Knitting_Newbie_Beginnings/
I hope this works. I would love for all of you to see these groups on Yahoo. There are many with lots of free patterns and lots of help.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

here is another one. They are doing a dishcloth exchange..

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Markman_Looms/


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

one more for now.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LoomClass/cal


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

yahoo groups are great, I belong to a bunch


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

www.markmanfarm.com
Lynn is having a give away of Bethany's new book.


----------



## crazyone (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Karenmi
I am knew to loom knitting and my kb adjustable sock loom arrives in about 2 weeks and I have joined the yahoo loom knitting group yesterday how long does it take to get chosen to join there are so many loom groups I just want to start and look.
I really hope you can help me
Sandy (crazyone)


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

It only takes a day or two to be approved on the groups.
I belong to several on yahoo. You can find lots of information and free patterns in the files section of the groups. I will be more than happy to help you in any way that I can.. happy looming Karen


----------



## crazyone (Jul 18, 2012)

hi karen MI
Thanks for that Hopefully i will get word soon as i really want to learn loom knitting.
Thanks
sandy crazyone


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

How do you get any knitting done and attend to all those groups, too? lol Thanks for the links.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am on digest, so I get a lot of messages on one email.
I also teach 2 classes and have my charity. I have hats ready to go to 3 different places tomorrow.
I just had 1 lady give me 100 hats that she made.
My 2 cats allow me to live with them and they are not too demanding. lol.I have 6 projects on the looms right now.
When I can't sleep, I loom.....


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Karen M1 said:


> I am on digest, so I get a lot of messages on one email.
> I also teach 2 classes and have my charity. I have hats ready to go to 3 different places tomorrow.
> I just had 1 lady give me 100 hats that she made.
> My 2 cats allow me to live with them and they are not too demanding. lol.I have 6 projects on the looms right now.
> When I can't sleep, I loom.....


I admire your energy and enthusiasm, Karen M1. I used to belong to a crochet group on Yahoo. I liked it a lot, and would like to get back into that group. They were all such nice ladies, and I think some gentlemen, too.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

thank you


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crazyone (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Karenmi
I still haven't heard if I have been invited to the groupsI have joined but they haven't sent an invitation yet.
so I am enjoying being on a ravelry group Loomin socks they are nice people with some hints for me and my loom when it arrives
hugs
sandy


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe you should go in and check on the status.There are some groups that are not active.Try the Knifty Knitter groups and the Loomers Classroom or loom knitting classroom.I am trying to think of the ones that I belong to and that are active.. Did you go to the list of yahoo groups, then to crafts, then to knitting, then to loom knitting?


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

[email protected] <[email protected]>;


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LoomClass/


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

[email protected] <[email protected]>;


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen M1 said:


> It only takes a day or two to be approved on the groups.
> I belong to several on yahoo. You can find lots of information and free patterns in the files section of the groups. I will be more than happy to help you in any way that I can.. happy looming Karen


Hi Karen,

I have just joined the yahoo beginner's group. I don't have a loom yet, but hoping somebody can help me get started. Can you knit everything on a loom that you can do in traditional knitting, not that I can do anything but the basics. Also can a 9 yr. old learn as maybe my GD and I could learn together. She would probably do better than me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

the youngest I have heard of is a 4 yr old. Most needle knitted patterns can be converted to the looms. There are many many patterns for the loom also.
The people on the loom groups of yahoo are very helpful
There are also many videos on you tube. Just google "you tube/loom knitting.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen M1 said:


> the youngest I have heard of is a 4 yr old. Most needle knitted patterns can be converted to the looms. There are many many patterns for the loom also.
> The people on the loom groups of yahoo are very helpful
> There are also many videos on you tube. Just google "you tube/loom knitting.


Thanks I did look at you tube, but guess I just didn't find a very good one yet, but I'll keep looking. Thanks.


----------



## crazyone (Jul 18, 2012)

hi karen
I am still waiting for approval on loom knitting I have sent a message to colin as he is a moderater asking why as I joined on october the 3rd and haven't heard a thing but when you look at members I am there but can't send or answer any messages to others it keep saying I must be approved first.
I have tried 
thanks 
sandy 
I hate to be a problem but very frustrated :thumbdown:


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

what is the name of the group on yahoo that you are talking about? I will see if I can contact someone. There are quite a few groups, so I need the exact name... Karen


----------



## crazyone (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi karen
It is called Loom Knitting Newbie I think that is right hope you may be able to help me.
Thanks
sandy


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just checked thru the group and see nothing at all with your name . I would go back and try joining again.
If you joined more than one, and have not heard from them, I would think that something was not right when you first tried to join. JUst retry. If there is a submit button or save button, make sure that you click on it.... Karen



crazyone said:


> Hi Karenmi
> I still haven't heard if I have been invited to the groupsI have joined but they haven't sent an invitation yet.
> so I am enjoying being on a ravelry group Loomin socks they are nice people with some hints for me and my loom when it arrives
> hugs
> sandy


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you have joined more than one and have not heard from them, something is amiss.
Most groups send you an email even if your membership is pending. Have you checked your spam folder? go to my group and try joining so I can see what is happening. I just need to see if your request is going thru. Http://groups.yahoo.com/group/HugginHats/.
I will be notified right away of your request. I know that something is not right if you have tried to join more than one group on yahoo.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

so if you don't see them, view it in your browser.


Biographies


Kelly Jones

Kelly has been loom knitting since 2007. She started on the Knifty Knitter round looms and advanced into a double knitting board soon after. Kelly was delighted to be contacted by Cliff in 2009 and very excited to try out the Kiss Looms. She believes that once you have a Kiss in your hands you'll never go back!.

Kelly held a loom knitting retreat in 2010 in her home town where she got to meet Cliff in person. She has taught loom knitting at the local college in the continuing education department as well as several private lessons.

In 2011 Cliff and Kelly set up at a fiber festival in Indiana. In 2012 they were vendors at fiber festivals in Indiana and Oklahoma where Kelly taught classes. Kelly is a big part of the online looming community as well. She helps run the LoomClass, LoomersBreakroom, and Kiss yahoo groups. She lives in Illinois with her two beautiful children and a husband who is the love of her life.



Bill Guthridge

Bill has been a woodworking hobbyist for many years. Now that he is retired from being a construction and mining equipment mechanic, he was looking forward to spending more time with woodworking.

In 2010 when Cliff and Kelly (Bills daughter) asked him to consider being a part of the Kiss loom family, he was delighted and made a trip from Indiana to Oklahoma to meet Cliff and learn the business of making looms.

With advice from Cliff and Kelly, Bill and his wife Donna set up a loom building workshop and since 2011 have been making looms to share the load with Cliff.



Graciela Worth

Graciela has been involved with Kiss Looms from the very beginning. She tested and helped develop the looms with Cliff. She has been loom knitting for 8 years.

Graciela is the biggest source for the Kiss Loom videos and is a very talented pattern designer. She is the creater of entrelac on the looms.

She runs the Kiss Looms yahoo group and the Saturday evening chats on the Kiss website. She also helps run the LoomClass group. She lives in California with her husband and Bruce her doggie.


What's Looming



Kiss Looms is Entering a New Chapter!





Kiss Looms has been in operation since August of 2007 under the amazing direction of Cliff Roush. In July 2009 Kelly Jones became involved in the business through the construction of a new website. After seeing and testing the product she became a believer that Kiss Looms are the best looms on the market. As time went on Kelly became more and more involved in the business beyond the website, writing patterns, answering questions, teaching online and at a local retreat.

After some health concerns in early 2010 Cliff and Kelly formulated a plan for the business when Cliff would not be able to make the looms. At this time Bill Guthridge, Kelly's father, was brought into the business. In August 2010 Kelly's family and parents went to Oklahoma to visit with Cliff and talk about the business and loom making. Bill spent the next year or so learning how to make the looms and getting his own Kiss Loom shop set up.

For the past year Kiss Looms has been in a state of transition with some of the looms being made by Cliff and some by Bill. We feel that we have achieved a seamless transition in quality and production time. For the past several months the looms have been made in advance and stocked by Kelly to achieve a very quick ship. You may have even noticed some same-day shipments going out!

Serious health problems have now forced Cliff to make the decision to turn the loom making over to Kelly and Bill. He wants to pass along this message:

I know the business is in good hands. I appreciate how the last 5 years have gone and the many great friends I have made. - Cliff

We feel we have a great product and will make sure it continues into the next generation of loomers. We plan to keep making the same high quality looms as before. Kelly will stock the looms in IL and ship the orders as they come in. Out of stock items will be shipped as soon as possible. Usually within a week. We still have several new products that Cliff has been developing in the works and hope that he can continue to advise us and act as our idea guy since we all know he's so good at that!

Our yahoo group will continue as usual run by the very talented Graciela Worth. Graciela will also continue to host our Saturday eventing chats. We encourage you to check these out. It's a great place to come and ask questions about our looms and meet other Kiss loomers.

We know that a change in a business can be a concern to customers, especially when they've had excellent product and customer service. We want you to know that we stand by our product 100% and want you to be happy with your purchases.

If you ever have any concerns you are welcome to contact us at any time. We look forward to working with you and continuing to make Kiss Looms a great success.

Kelly, Cliff and Bill


----------



## crazyone (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Karen
I would really like to thank you for all the help you have given me re groups but my computer is slow all the time so Have decided to cancel all the groups I joined on yahoo .
thanks so much 
hugs
sandy :thumbup:


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen M1 said:


> If you have joined more than one and have not heard from them, something is amiss.
> Most groups send you an email even if your membership is pending. Have you checked your spam folder? go to my group and try joining so I can see what is happening. I just need to see if your request is going thru. Http://groups.yahoo.com/group/HugginHats/.
> I will be notified right away of your request. I know that something is not right if you have tried to join more than one group on yahoo.


Hi Karen,

I tried o join your grop above, but it said the link was not found. Thanks 
Carol


----------



## crazyone (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi carol I have tried since Oct the 3rd with no luck so I cancelled today i wish you better luck
hugs
sandy :thumbdown:


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

crazyone said:


> Hi carol I have tried since Oct the 3rd with no luck so I cancelled today i wish you better luck
> hugs
> sandy :thumbdown:


Hi Sandy,

I just joined a bunch of groups, what was the name of the group again, I'll check my e-mails because I just made a folder and put all the acceptances in there until I have time to go through them.


----------



## crazyone (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi carol
Thanks so much for your help but I have decided to cancel all the groups I wanted to join on Yahoo I have just had enough.
hugs
sandy :thumbdown:


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

crazyone said:


> Hi carol
> Thanks so much for your help but I have decided to cancel all the groups I wanted to join on Yahoo I have just had enough.
> hugs
> sandy :thumbdown:


It is a little confusing, I'm getting frustrated myself.


----------



## crazyone (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi carol
thanks It is confusing but some ladies on the ravelry group sites are in contact with me so there isn't any confusion there and that suits me as I get confused easy.
Have a great day
hugs
sandy :thumbup:


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

Karen, I went to the site and would love to join but nowhere did I see where to click to join. Help? TIA Marian


----------



## crazyone (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi longislander
I had a look for you if you click on karens website for yahoo groups that she wrote out.
when that page opens it says If you want to join click here it is on the right side of the page near the top hope this helps
hugs
sandy :thumbup:


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks to all of you. I found the group by going to www.yahoogroups.com and then typed in the name of the group and I got there.

Now to learn from these incredible people.

Marian


----------

